# Chinese Crested Pregnancy signs!



## china jack (Jun 20, 2011)

Calling all cc owners  My beautiful girl was covered 3 and 4 weeks ago, we have an appointment with the vet next week for confirmation, but it's looking like we're going to be hearing the pitter patter of tiny paws soon 

My lovely girl's been health tested, and so has the stud, both passed with flying colours and we have now a waiting list of 20 for her pups . . . all will go with puppy contracts and chipped so none will end up in rescue, they'll live out their days with me if suitable homes cannot be found!!! (dont care what OH says  ) 

Anyhooooooo . . . I was wondering if any of u crestie owners out there know what I'm looking for in a hhl when preggers lol! I'm being impatient I know and should wait till confirmation at the vets before getting my hopes up but I find myself increasingly observing her , her physical appearance and her behaviour! It's been 28 days since her first covering and 21 days since her final covering and she's already got really big boobies!!!! Am thinking of starting a doggy bra company, coz they look like hoomin boobies lol!!! I'm sure she's not fussed tho!!!!

She's eating more in one sitting now too, where she would normally leave her food and go back to it all day, she's now wolfing it like she's never been fed . . . ends up with a right podgy belly!!!  She's sleeping more too, more affectionate, and moody as hell!!! Finding it increasingly difficult to get her off OH's knee . . . (he's not impressed by this as she's not exaclty a "man's" dog) but secretly i think he rather enjoys it!! :blush:

It'd be nice to meet a few more crestie owners too! Be nice for someone to see my dog and know what it is rather thn being asked "what's wrong with it!" (some people hey?)

Look forward to speaking to some of u!


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

just wanted to wish you luck as I have no advice as I know nothing about cc's but am sure someone will be along soon. Just a little reminder that if your bitch is pregnant when pups arrive we will all be expecting lots of photos


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

Ah bless her, my mum really wants one of these lol


----------



## china jack (Jun 20, 2011)

I would recommend the breed highly, theyre soooo amazing  Make sure if ur mum does get one to make sure the pups are from health tested stock, they can have quite a lot of problems, their teeth can be really bad too! Most ppl dont consider tht when buying a crestie, check the parent's teeth out! lol


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

what health tests have both parents had done. Just interested thats all, also whats the dams and sires KC names - I am interested in checking the pedigree (again just me being interested!)

we own, breed, show and rescue Chinese Cresteds - at three to four weeks there is not much of a change, its best to wait for it to be confirmed. 20 homes lined up thats alot for a breed with an avarge litter size of 4/6 - your dogs lines must be well sough after.



> Most ppl dont consider tht when buying a crestie, check the parent's teeth out! lol


Checking the parents teeth is not something that is of much importance, hairless dogs can have poor dentition, this trait comes with the hairless gene. Dogs do not get knocked for it, its always been apart of the breed an always will be as like I said its a trait coming with the gene.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> what health tests have both parents had done. Just interested thats all, also whats the dams and sires KC names - I am interested in checking the pedigree (again just me being interested!)
> 
> we own, breed, show and rescue Chinese Cresteds - at three to four weeks there is not much of a change, its best to wait for it to be confirmed. 20 homes lined up thats alot for a breed with an avarge litter size of 4/6 - your dogs lines must be well sough after.
> 
> Checking the parents teeth is not something that is of much importance, hairless dogs can have poor dentition, this trait comes with the hairless gene. Dogs do not get knocked for it, its always been apart of the breed an always will be as like I said its a trait coming with the gene.


Very true  I was going to get a hairless CC but wanted slightly healthier dentition etc so went for the PP variety. I'll probably end up with a hairless one day though, they're both so amazingly awesome it's unreal!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

china jack said:


> Calling all cc owners  My beautiful girl was covered 3 and 4 weeks ago, we have an appointment with the vet next week for confirmation, but it's looking like we're going to be hearing the pitter patter of tiny paws soon
> 
> My lovely girl's been health tested, and so has the stud, both passed with flying colours and we have now a waiting list of 20 for her pups . . . all will go with puppy contracts and chipped so none will end up in rescue, they'll live out their days with me if suitable homes cannot be found!!! (dont care what OH says  )
> 
> ...


I'm a CC owner  good luck with the pregnancy and birthing when the time comes!
I EXPECT LOTS OF PICTURES TOO!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Cassia said:


> Very true  I was going to get a hairless CC but wanted slightly healthier dentition etc so went for the PP variety. I'll probably end up with a hairless one day though, they're both so amazingly awesome it's unreal!


Both great dogs, although can be totally different in characters/tempermants - at times almost like two different breeds! The dentition has improved on alot of the CCs but they will always have the smaller teeth, with forward pointing tusks instead of canines..There also not as deep rooted into the gums, hence the loss of teeth early on at times.


----------



## china jack (Jun 20, 2011)

I know checking the parents teeth arent of tht much importance BUT it can cause problems, I know of three crestie owners who bought pup's off health tested parents and are left with MASSIVE vet bills down to their dental health! one of them has had to have all teeth removed at the age of 3 and is on specialised food for the rest of her life, we've found tht good teeth in the parents also means good teeth in the pups, it's all down to genetics again and it IS still a health issue and could cause major problems.

My girl's from roshizzayre lines, she and the stud have been tested for prcd (pra) PLL, KCS and glaucoma all were normal/clear and the patella test was also normal on both parents as was their hip x-rays, their parents also were health tested so they were labled "clear by parentage" but I didnt want to take any risks tbh, I dont want ill puppies or to sell ill puppies so I forked out for the relevent tests even tho they were "not needed" there could always be a defective latent gene! There are too many untested puppies being sold in my eyes!!! :nono:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

china jack said:


> I know checking the parents teeth arent of tht much importance BUT it can cause problems, I know of three crestie owners who bought pup's off health tested parents and are left with MASSIVE vet bills down to their dental health! one of them has had to have all teeth removed at the age of 3 and is on specialised food for the rest of her life, we've found tht good teeth in the parents also means good teeth in the pups, it's all down to genetics again and it IS still a health issue and could cause major problems.


Bad teeth come with the breed..Its not something thats ever going to be totally bred out, it comes with the hairless gene!! Choosing dogs with good dentition is a start but this does not mean any puppies wont go on to have bad dentition, it doesnt work like that.
Im not sure what happened to the teeth of the people you know, but thats not common for the breed..
Have you bred before then, to see that good teeth in the parents has resulted in puppies also with good teeth?

Glad to see you have done the tests, there very important - do you show? Just not seen your girl around before.


----------



## china jack (Jun 20, 2011)

No I don't show hun, although I have been begged to show her by her breeder  maybe one day  It's not really my forte, i have nothing against it, just doesnt interest me overly!

This will be our first AND last litter! But I have done enough research and have a mentor! She's been giving me a lot of advice and tips reguarding health testing and has sucessfully bred dentitionally sound hairless puppies by simply picking and choosing parents with good teeth, her husband is a genetisist! 

Did any of ur bitches have mahoosive boobies at 4 weeks? My mentor says it odd but not unheard of, curiosity born of impatience has brought me to this site to seek anyone else in the crestie world tht has had ANY experience with a pregnant bitch, as I know like in human's pregnancys can differentiate from bitch to bitch


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

is Harry her breeder then? showing doesnt interest everyone, I enjoy it an it gets overs opinions on the quality of our dogs before breeding.
Glad you have a mentor talking you through this, like I said the teeth have improved alot, but wont fully and even with a line of dogs with good teeth bad dentition will croop up.
nope, none of ours have had big boobs at 4 weeks, but there such an hormonal breed.


----------



## china jack (Jun 20, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> is Harry her breeder then? showing doesnt interest everyone, I enjoy it an it gets overs opinions on the quality of our dogs before breeding.
> Glad you have a mentor talking you through this, like I said the teeth have improved alot, but wont fully and even with a line of dogs with good teeth bad dentition will croop up.
> nope, none of ours have had big boobs at 4 weeks, but there such an hormonal breed.


No her breeder isnt Harry 

And I know what u mean by hormonal . . . sheesh she's getting to be a madam since she was covered!!!

She doesnt seem to be able to hold her toileting as long as she used to either, we've had a few accidents, again my mentor says tht could be another sign of impending puppies  lol


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

ahh its just that Harry is the holder of roshizzyayre affix..whats her full pedigree name


----------



## china jack (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not being funny hun, just overly safe and protective and I'd prefer not to disclose any of her info, I was burgled a month ago and was lucky enuff to find her papers dropped into the grass as they had made their escape, police think they had every intention on claiming her as their own  

I hope you understand, it's nothing personal


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmmm - asking her pedigree name will be normal for people interested in a mating, I guess the 20 people on your waiting list wanted to know her name also? I couldnt do alot with just a name. But if you dont want to say, thats your choice.


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

As said my mum would love a cc but she would never get one.........last year she lost our mini dach aged 17 and she says she could never go through it again  

Again, good luck with your scan next week


----------



## china jack (Jun 20, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Hmmm - asking her pedigree name will be normal for people interested in a mating, I guess the 20 people on your waiting list wanted to know her name also? I couldnt do alot with just a name. But if you dont want to say, thats your choice.


Obviously the ppl on my waiting list know, just not prepared to put any personal details on a public forum where anyone can read about it.

Roshizzyayre is just one of the names in her pedigree but it is not her affix, I do know a couple of her brothers are in showing atm and have won a few ribbons, but as I said showing is not my forte!

All I'm concerned about is that she has some good lineage, proper health tests n not just a quick check at the vets!!! And she was only put to a stud tht is a family dog, good lineage but obviously no conflicts and again the proper relevant health checks  Her puppies all have 5 star homes waiting for them and because of the large no on my waiting list I can pick n choose the best one's for my babie's babies!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

china jack said:


> Obviously the ppl on my waiting list know, just not prepared to put any personal details on a public forum where anyone can read about it.


You dont have to, you can PM devil dogz with it and no one else will see.

I am quite happy to put my bitches kennel club name on here.

Shellthorn Alaskan Mist.

Its only a name. Devil Dogz is very trustworthy and very knowledgeable in CC's


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

How old is she if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## china jack (Jun 20, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> How old is she if you dont mind me asking?


she's 2 hun this was her third season


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

china jack said:


> she's 2 hun this was her third season


Awwh cracking. I didnt think she looked that old but I am no expert on crested's. I guess its the hairless-ness that throws me off.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

china jack said:


> Obviously the ppl on my waiting list know, just not prepared to put any personal details on a public forum where anyone can read about it.
> 
> Roshizzyayre is just one of the names in her pedigree but it is not her affix, I do know a couple of her brothers are in showing atm and have won a few ribbons, but as I said showing is not my forte!
> 
> All I'm concerned about is that she has some good lineage, proper health tests n not just a quick check at the vets!!! And she was only put to a stud tht is a family dog, good lineage but obviously no conflicts and again the proper relevant health checks  Her puppies all have 5 star homes waiting for them and because of the large no on my waiting list I can pick n choose the best one's for my babie's babies!!!


Good for you! Not a breed that I'd consider having. A dog without fur just freaks me out!! But enjoy your pups and I want photos as never seen a hairless puppy before!

Don't see why people are so interested and asking you to post her name though, prob just interested but is your prerogative!


----------



## china jack (Jun 20, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Awwh cracking. I didnt think she looked that old but I am no expert on crested's. I guess its the hairless-ness that throws me off.


The picture I posted is old hun, she's about 6 months in tht one, tht why she looks puppyish in it . . . coz she is lol! She's a lot leggier now and has lost most of the fuz on her body


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've no idea about pregnancy signs just wanted to wish you good luck


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

> Don't see why people are so interested and asking you to post her name though, prob just interested but is your prerogative!


I am interested because as someone passionate and involved with the breed I like to learn any time I can and research potential matings. I like to look back through what a dog has come from, and what it will produce when put to a dog from different lines. I also like to check the COI of a certain mating.
I like to know about people starting out in the breed, and them starting breeding. ect..ect..ect.. To some this is being nosey, to me this is paying an interest towards the future of a breed I care about. I have no shame in any of this, I ask questions because im interested, others just come on and support anyone having puppies, and applaud them for doing so.

..I will be totally honest and say its verys odd for a breeder to hide such information as KC names.


----------



## china jack (Jun 20, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I am interested because as someone passionate and involved with the breed I like to learn any time I can and research potential matings. I like to look back through what a dog has come from, and what it will produce when put to a dog from different lines. I also like to check the COI of a certain mating.
> I like to know about people starting out in the breed, and them starting breeding. ect..ect..ect.. To some this is being nosey, to me this is paying an interest towards the future of a breed I care about. I have no shame in any of this, I ask questions because im interested, others just come on and support anyone having puppies, and applaud them for doing so.
> 
> ..I will be totally honest and say its verys odd for a breeder to hide such information as KC names.


Fair enough hun but I still stand by the fact tht I dont want to put up personal information on a public forum. It's not odd i'm just a very cautious person! And i'm sorry if this offends but I dont know u from adam . . for all I know or anyone else for tht matter you could be any tom dick or harry, I have no intention of "revealing" anything to anyone I dont know personally! On the other hand if I had been on this site for months and had gotten to know you I maybe would trust you, from the posts i've read you seem like a well respected member on here . . . but I am ever cautious especially when their are puppy farmers out there who wouldnt think twice about trying to claim my girl then using her as a puppy despenser for many years until she is either infertile or dead! You have to understand my fears and respect them i'm afraid and as a human being I have a human right to amonimity on sites such as these!


----------

